# Applescript pour fenêtres finder grrrrrr



## ladymerenwen9 (29 Février 2012)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai beau aimer le changement windows a mac, un truc m'agace franchement et dieu que c'est plus fastidieux que sur windows.

je souhaiterai faire en sorte que TOUTES mes fenêtres finder s'ouvrent avec exactement les mêmes dimensions.

sur windows, c'est magique, ça se fait en 2 clics, mais alors sur mac bonjour la galère...pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué n'est-ce pas 

bref, j'ai pu entrevoir que pour espérer réaliser un tel exploit sur mac, il faut utiliser applescript.

ok, jusque la tout va bien, sauf qu'a chaque fois que je souhaite entrer des dimensions sur le script, je reçois un message d'erreur pour me dire qu'il est impossible de re-dimensionner aux valeurs données.

ya un truc que j'ai du louper...les dimensions a entrer sont a définir soit meme de manière aléatoire ou alors il faut entrer des chiffres bien précis ?
comment connaitre les dimensions à entrer ?

par la même je souhaiterai re-dimensionner dans toutes les fenêtres finder la taille des photos.

je précise, je ne bosse pas dans l'info et si je me débrouille suffisamment pour entretenir mieux que le commun des mortels mon pc je suis très loin de faire de la programmation, donc soyez sympas, moi parler français, vous faire pareil 

merci de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2012)

Ce qui se passe est que la dernière fenêtre fermée prévaut : donc tu fermes toutes tes fenêtres. Tu en ouvres une nouvelle et lui donnes la dimension souhaitée. Puis tu fermes cette fenêtre.
Ensuite toutes les fenêtres que tu ouvriras auront la taille de cette dernière.

Je viens de le tester de nouveau et c'est bien le fonctionnement du Finder sur mon MBP [10.7.2]


----------



## ladymerenwen9 (1 Mars 2012)

sauf que, cette méthode ne fonctionne que si tu ouvres un dossier en ouvrant en premier lieu le finder et ça ne redimensionne pas les tailles de fichiers de tous les dossiers.

je trouve ça quand meme limite qu'un pc a ce prix ne soit pas foutu de gérer simplement des tailles de dossiers....


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2012)

C'est pourtant simple : tu installes à l'aide de Bootcamp Win7 et ton cauchemar aura pris fin, avec un beau Mac et un bon système.

Je vois mal comment ouvrir un dossier sans avoir ouvert le Finder. Ou alors ça veut dire qu'on utilise PathFinder, RageExplorer ou autre application ...

Quant à régler la taille des colonnes (de toutes les colonnes), il suffit de maintenir la touche alt enfoncée tout en redimensionnant une colonne.


----------



## ladymerenwen9 (1 Mars 2012)

ce que je veux dire c'est que, en cliquant directement sur le finder j'ouvre une fenêtre que je redimensionne correctement donc.

sauf que, si j'ouvre le même dossier dont j'ai placé le raccourci sur mon bureau, la fenêtre n'est plus du tout aux bonnes dimensions.

tout ce que je veux c'est que toutes mes fenêtres soient aux meme dimensions, peu importe que je clique sur le finder dans mon dock ou que j'y accède par mes raccourcis dossiers sur le bureau.

c'est pourtant quelque chose qui devrait pouvoir se faire d'une simplicité enfantine (comme sur windows)...

j'ai beau aimer la stabilité/facilité du mac, je trouve qu'ils en oublient des fonctions basiques et utiles au profit de choses super compliquées dont tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin.

et je ne suis pas la seule a me plaindre de cette absence totale de facilité a "personnaliser" correctement le finder.

je trouve sur google une foule de monde qui aimerait faire la même chose que moi, et grosso modo a part les programmateurs qui savent utiliser Applescript personne ne trouve de solution.

par moments je me demande si les mac ne sont tout bonnement pas faits pour les gens qui bossent dans l'info...parce que si personnellement je me débrouille correctement, je n'ose meme pas imaginer comment ferait Mr tout le monde devant tant de complications.


----------



## bompi (1 Mars 2012)

Pigé. C'est un problème que je ne connais pas (j'ai d'autres griefs envers le Finder mais pas celui-là...) parce que je l'utilise différemment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

Je viens de faire un essai sur la fenêtre ouverte par un "Go to ...", dont la dimension était différente de celle que j'obtiens en faisant command-N ou en cliquant sur l'icône du Finder (quand il n'a aucune fenêtre ouverte).
Si je la dimensionne comme espéré, que je la ferme puis que je refais "Go to..." ses dimensions sont conservées. Idem pour la fenêtre Computer (shift+command+C).

J'en déduis que l'on a :
- la définition générale d'une fenêtre nouvelle (command-N)
- une définition par dossier et/ou raccourci clavier.

Donc, si tu t'astreins à répéter l'opération pour chaque dossier à partir duquel tu peux ouvrir la PREMIÈRE fenêtre du Finder, tu auras le résultat escompté.

Ensuite, pour chacun, les dimensions seront mémorisées. Ce n'est pas forcément idiot même si c'est un peu bizarroïde.

Reste aussi deux points à trouver : comment réinitialiser la totalité. Comment bloquer les dimensions.


----------

